# For an apartment



## SarahSceneKids (Nov 9, 2011)

Im getting a job. 
  	And saving up for an appartment.
  	I honestly dont know what i should start collecting for an apartment, for like the entire house.
  	I know i was gonna do the entire bathroom hello kitty.
  	But i don't know where to get the best deals on like, silverwear, pots and pans, dishes. Without going over budgets, and im trying to stay below $150.
  	I know that like, im 17 and all.
  	But i  have some style,
  	But i dont know if i want to look at an apartment first, then think of designs and stuff for color.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, I know I'm talking to you way after the fact you posted this. But think about affording the apartment , water, electricity, wifi, and cable first. Its just more realistic and smart. Decorating is something you can only think about when you can afford all those bills easily. But then again this is your first apartment, so I'd wait until you've moved enough and found your ideal apartment/ home in a couple years.   And if you can live at home with your parents while you save, do it. No shame on savings.


----------

